# new member looking for flats skiff



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome. There are always good boats to be seen in the classifieds. Good luck.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

baitrunner said:


> Hello everyone! Joined this site to start the CRAZY task of sifting through all opinions on what is the best flats boat for me..........the one thing I do know...........no such thing as a perfect boat!!!! So looking for used HB, maverick for fishing Biscayne bay and upper keys. Thanks. bait runner.


Don't overlook the Salt Marsh Heron 18. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

The good thing is you live in Florida and can wet test most builders there. Don’t overlook some of your smaller local quality builders like Cayo and vought. Beavertail is also over on the left coast.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> The good thing is you live in Florida and can wet test most builders there. Don’t overlook some of your smaller local quality builders like Cayo and vought. Beavertail is also over on the left coast.


Cayo just announced a 26' cat hull. Something tells me they arent going to be a small skiff/sup company for very much longer.


----------



## baitrunner (Feb 18, 2018)

thanks everyone, going to buy a used maverick hpx v 18. thanks. bait runner


----------

